# [PDF]Impresión sin márgenes blancos (abierto)

## Magnum44

Hoooooooola! ¿alguien conoce algún método para imprimir documentos (pdf principalmente) pero sin ese gasto inútil de margen blanco? Me refiero al espacio entre el borde de la hoja y el comienzo del texto. En el caso que se me ha presentado hoy resulta que la parte útil de cada hoja es más o menos del tamaño de un A5 (mitad de un A4) pero en lugar de poner 2 páginas por cada hoja A4 en apaisado aparece en vertical ocupando un A4 entero... no se si me explico.

Intentaré hacer un croquis:

------------------------------

|····································|

|····································|

|···········------------··········|

|···········|@@@@|··········|

|···········|@@@@|··········|

|···········|@@@@|··········|

|···········|@@@@|··········|

|···········------------··········|

|····································|

|····································|

------------------------------

El cuadrado del centro es la parte útil, el exterior es hoja en blanco. La idea sería imprimir de este modo a 2 páginas por hoja:

------------------------------------------------------------------

|@@@@@@@@@@@@@|@@@@@@@@@@@@@|

|@@@@@@@@@@@@@|@@@@@@@@@@@@@|

|@@@@@@@@@@@@@|@@@@@@@@@@@@@|

|@@@@@@@@@@@@@|@@@@@@@@@@@@@|

|@@@@@@@@@@@@@|@@@@@@@@@@@@@|

|@@@@@@@@@@@@@|@@@@@@@@@@@@@|

|@@@@@@@@@@@@@|@@@@@@@@@@@@@|

|@@@@@@@@@@@@@|@@@@@@@@@@@@@|

|@@@@@@@@@@@@@|@@@@@@@@@@@@@|

|@@@@@@@@@@@@@|@@@@@@@@@@@@@|

------------------------------------------------------------------ 

Pero si simplemente se intenta imprimir 2 páginas por hoja, lo que pasa es esto:

------------------------------------------------------------------

|·········································|········································|

|············--------------············|············-------------···········|

|···········|@@@@@@|··········|···········|@@@@@|··········|

|···········|@@@@@@|··········|···········|@@@@@|··········|

|···········|@@@@@@|··········|···········|@@@@@|··········|

|···········|@@@@@@|··········|···········|@@@@@|··········|

|···········|@@@@@@|··········|···········|@@@@@|··········|

|···········|@@@@@@|··········|···········|@@@@@|··········|

|············--------------············|··········---------------···········|

|·········································|········································|

------------------------------------------------------------------

Disculpad mi ASCII Art...

¿Qué opinais?

----------

## Magnum44

Editado: Mensaje duplicado eliminado...

----------

## Neodraco

A mi no me sucede eso. ¿Con que programa estás intentando imprimir? ¿Sucede lo mismo si lo conviertes a ps? ¿Has ajustado los márgenes en el cuadro de diálogo de impresión?

----------

## Magnum44

No no... creo que me he explicado mal. El asunto es que tengo unos apuntes para imprimir, dichos apuntes están en PDF pero cada página tiene un margen alrededor enorme entonces, si intento imprimirlo a dos páginas por cara, el programa me conserva el margen blanco y por lo tanto reduce cada una de las 2 páginas para que entren en una. Uf, es que hoy estoy espeso... La idea es ahorrar papel y tener unos apuntes decentes al mismo tiempo. Si hubiese alguna aplicación que le pudiese seleccionar lo que quiero imprimir, algo así como con una máscara y aplicase esa máscara a todo el documento, sería lo que busco. ¿Me he explicado peor aún... xD?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> No no... creo que me he explicado mal. El asunto es que tengo unos apuntes para imprimir, dichos apuntes están en PDF pero cada página tiene un margen alrededor enorme entonces, si intento imprimirlo a dos páginas por cara, el programa me conserva el margen blanco y por lo tanto reduce cada una de las 2 páginas para que entren en una. Uf, es que hoy estoy espeso... La idea es ahorrar papel y tener unos apuntes decentes al mismo tiempo. Si hubiese alguna aplicación que le pudiese seleccionar lo que quiero imprimir, algo así como con una máscara y aplicase esa máscara a todo el documento, sería lo que busco. ¿Me he explicado peor aún... xD?

 

A ver, si el problema está en los márgenes de impresión, estos los puedes cambiar en la misma aplicación que uses para imprimir, y sospecho que ya lo habrás intentado.

En tu caso, parece ser que los márgenes están en el mismo documento, y eso es otra historia distinta. Ten en cuenta que pdf no es más que un formato de híbrido y complejo de imagen, a fin de cuentas. Es como si la mitad de un dibujo está en blanco... no hay forma de que el cliente de impresión sepa eso. Tu única esperanza sería editar el pdf y adaptarlo a tu gusto antes de imprimirlo, pero aparte de eso no creo que haya mucho que puedas hacer. Espero que alguien tenga una idea mejor  :Razz: 

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Si no puedes editar el PDF, tira de screenshots.

Pones el PDF en un tamaño aceptable, haces una screenshot, y lo copias a una hoja...y así.

Siempre que no sean muchas páginas....^ ^

----------

## Magnum44

Pues... 

Lenguaje_VHDL_v1.2a.pdf  -> 124 páginas

traspas_VHDL.pdf  -> 31 páginas

Puff...   :Shocked: 

El asunto es que no recuerdo en qué programa vi algo como lo que quiero hacer. Cuando lo iba a imprimir me aparecía una especie de previsualización como la que hace un escáner y te dejaba seleccionar lo que te interesaba imprimir, al igual que un escáner te deja seleccionar lo que quieres escanear. Creo que sería algo muy útil, sobre todo para estas cosas... 

En fin, muchas gracias por las respuestas.

----------

